

Using "Bang for the Buck" principle to come up with software road maps - dpaessler
http://www.paessler.com/blog/2012/07/03/other/how-we-rate-your-feature-requests-company-culture-2

======
shill
Where is "increase font size on blog" in your roadmap?

